# Man Rams Car Into Restaurant, Eats Breakfast



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those must be some good biscuits.

http://www.wesh.com/news/22157235/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad they waited until after breakfast to cite him. No sense spoiling the meal while he was eating


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

His has happened at not one but two different restaraunts that I've worked at


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

gives new meaning to the term drive thru


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It went from Diner to Drive-in to Dive in a fraction of a second. Where is Guy Fiere? (If you don't watch Food Network, you won't get that joke.)


----------

